# X1 quick tool change mod



## oxotnik (Dec 27, 2016)

A quick mod to the X1 mill to allow for quick tool change.  The use of thrust bearing ensure smooth operation.  Even for crigorously tightened tooling, release only calls for a smooth twist.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Dec 27, 2016)

Used the mill to modify the mill. Gotta love it!


----------



## /// (Dec 27, 2016)

Interesting, thanks!
I need to think how to adapt a similar system to the X2. I'm tired of using a hammer on the loosened draw bar to break the MT3's grip.


----------



## oldboy (Dec 28, 2016)

Simon,
There is an article in a previous Model Engineers Workshop magazine by Neil Wyatt on making a self releasing drawbar for the X2 mill.  If you are interested I will find the issue and let you know, or post you a copy.  I only have an IPad so unable to scan and send.

Barry. (Oldboy)


----------



## /// (Dec 28, 2016)

Thanks for the heads-up Baz!
I _should_ be able to find that relatively easily, If not I'll be in touch


----------



## oldboy (Jan 1, 2017)

Simon,

If you have not found it try December, 2014 issue of Model Engineers Workshop, page 32/33.

Happy New Year.

Barry.


----------

